# what a hope this is!



## Bladestunner316 (Oct 19, 2004)

http://komotv.com/stories/33585.htm

I wish I had his strength to be as strong as he is in dealing with such a loss.

blade


----------



## fredtgreco (Oct 19, 2004)

Thanks for this link Blade!


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Oct 19, 2004)

Your Welcome


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Oct 22, 2004)

I know someone who was in a wreck, and lost his wife and all his children. He wanted to die, when he awoke in the hospital and found out. But God had kept him alive for his own purposes and glory.

Ten or so years later, well in his forties, God brought a woman into his life who was destined to be his wife and the mother of a new flock of covenant children. These are merely facts. They do not give us _reasons._

These stories make me want to grieve and praise God all at the same time. Why do these things happen? We want definite answers now. We shall not have them. Only this: "Be still and know that I am God. My grace is sufficient for you."


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 22, 2004)

Wow! To God be the glory!


----------

